

A Bitcoin debit card – available now - c2prods
https://in.xapo.com/campaign/debit/

======
tomasien
"the first ever bitcoin debit card"

meanwhile, Shift has been out for over a year...
[https://shiftpayments.com](https://shiftpayments.com)

I guess it's maybe the first Bitcoin ONLY debit card?

